# 3 questions - Low side litter box and shavings



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Im thinking about switching Prick to shavings but Im not sure yet. I had a hamster once and I liked the smell of the shavings plus I could put up with cleaning the cage that way instead of washing fleece blankets every week. *What are some pros and cons to using shavings over fleece? *I know Prick likes to burrow and I can hear him at night some times trying to dig through the plastic bin some times. *What would be a good brand to go with for shavings if I did get some?*

Another thing is that when I got him I got a litter box that was a big corner litter box that cramped his cage up and didnt allow much room for his wheel. *Where can I get a low sided litter box at thats small enough for a wheel to sit in that wont caust Prick any trouble getting in or out of it?* I know cleaning his cage every week would be easier if he had a better litter box.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As far as I can come up with, the only advantage shavings have over liners is that they allow the hedgehog to dig. The cons are shavings can introduce mites to your hedgehog, they can cause allergic reactions in the hedgehog, it's hard to see poop/pee in case there's blood in either, and depending on the kind of shavings used, they can get caught in private parts. Not to mention they're more expensive than liners since you have to keep buying new bags.
If your hedgehog likes to dig, you can make a dig box out of fleece for him by cutting fleece into strips and putting them in a container for him to dig in. I have fleece strips in Lily's igloo since she doesn't like sleeping bags.
Unfortunately I can't help with the litter box...Lily has never used one and the only one I had for her before was a corner one.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

To add to the cons...
Some hedgies can be allergic, can cause dry skin and irritation. It can be dusty, causing respiratory problems. It can be messy and gets into everything and everywhere, including water and food bowls. 

As for litter box, I just use the lid of a tin box. :lol: It's only about 1cm tall, but it keeps all the litter inside, easily to get in and out of from all sides. If you don't have any lying around at home, you can check the dollar stores and buy the right size.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

For a litter box I use a small baking pan with a sheet of paper towel under the wheel


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

i made my own litter box out of coroplast. i made 3 sides 4" high and one side about 1.5" high. that way when harley digs in it all the litter stays inside, for the most part.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Litch said:


> Another thing is that when I got him I got a litter box that was a big corner litter box that cramped his cage up and didnt allow much room for his wheel. *Where can I get a low sided litter box at thats small enough for a wheel to sit in that wont caust Prick any trouble getting in or out of it?* I know cleaning his cage every week would be easier if he had a better litter box.


Larry T is making these wheels and it comes with the litter box. :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I personally do not like shavings at all for hedgies. If you do end up switching, use aspen shavings. Other kinds give off toxic phenols which are horrendous for small animal's respiratory systems.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

I have been using litter boxes with wheels set inside of them. I bought a Sterilite clear view paper holder/desk organizer with 3 trays. I took the trays out to use as litter boxes and threw the plastic holder away. The trays are about 2 inches high and are designed to hold 8.5 x 11 inch paper. I have used loose shavings, Care Fresh, and Soft-Sorbent as litter. Right now, I am trying paper towels in the bottom with no litter. The hedgehogs have no trouble climbing in and out of the boxes, but I put a step (a plastic travel soap container) in with the 2 smaller hedgehogs. They hardly ever use it, though.

I just bought 2 more of the 3-drawer Sterilite containers at Wal-Mart yesterday--on sale for $3 each! We have TX hedgehogs arriving soon, and I wanted to be prepared. If you are thinking about using these as litter boxes, buy them on sale!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

If you switch to bedding make sure to only use Aspen shavings or kiln dried pine shavings. Never use cedar (or non kiln-dried pine) as it contains aromatic oils that can cause respiratory problems and can kill small pets.

I won't lecture you on the pros and cons of fleece since you are currently using fleece you obviously know all about it. If you want to go back to bedding then I recommend Aspen shavings. Just be vigilant about mites and make sure to never buy bedding that has been stored near any animals in the store including birds. If your hedgehog does get mites then you will need to buy some Revolution to treat it. I believe that the recommended treatment is 1/100th of a CC per 400 grams. That is .01 CCs, not .1.


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Well hes got the aspen shavings now. He annointed himself right away with them. Since hes had them hes slept all night some nights and gotten up during the day to run in his wheel. He now knows how to burrow into the shavings.


----------

